# Merrick vaccinated



## Jesse Hammond (May 11, 2020)

Has anyone ever vaccinated their own chicks before? All the hatcheries are backed up and not delivering until August. I would incubate and hatch my own but I don't want chicks that are not Merrick vaccinated because I lost almost 20 percent of my flock before.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I never have, sorry  of course, I don't incubate (YET!!)


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

First you need to make sure the vaccine is available without a prescription now. They've made changes to what we can and can not get.

Vaccination is pretty straight forward but I don't recommend anyone who has never given an injection try it by themselves. You'd be dealing with a very tiny being who is not going to be pleased about being held. 

Know anyone that is a nurse or medical professional of some type? Great way to learn how to give the injection safely.


----------



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

If you have a good vet, one that is more interested in helping animals and their owners than making money off them, sometimes they are more than willing to teach you such things. Luckily, my vet is one of those who has taught me several things with my dogs and cat. Unfortunately, she doesn't do chickens.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Tom...I don't understand the phrase "more interested in helping animals and their owners than making money off them" I don't get it, I've never heard of that.. *wink*


----------

